# fancy work photos



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

So any of you guys got pictures of some fancy work you guys done, would like to seem em, I'm sure the rest would like a Looksee also


I got some pics somewhere but nothing of a Big shack thing..

Oh and nevermind that paint photo of yours 2buck!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Finished pics are posted here. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/finished-drywall-picture-1829/


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

What do you consider fancy:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> What do you consider fancy:blink:


I think he wants to see you in lace panties?:whistling2: If you're gonna do that, let me know....................so I can avoid this thread from now on:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> What do you consider fancy:blink:


just post some f%8k'n pictures ok:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I think he wants to see you in lace panties?:whistling2: If you're gonna do that, let me know....................so I can avoid this thread from now on:thumbsup:



Where do you come up with this bile?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> just post some f%8k'n pictures ok:jester:[/quotbr549


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm slow ..but I'm rough!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ehere do you come up with this bile?


2buck taught me.:blink:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

fancy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> fancy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:notworthy:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Bazooka-Joe said:
> 
> 
> > just post some f%8k'n pictures ok:jester:[/quotbr549
> ...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> moore said:
> 
> 
> > thanks moore :thumbsup:for the technique, I blocked my flats last shack Looks good and saved some angle blend time,
> ...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> fancy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


whatcha trying to say CD?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm slow ..but I'm rough!



hey man is that your scaffold?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> fancy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Your work sucks CD, mine looks way better:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your work sucks CD, mine looks way better:whistling2:



you guys should partner


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy [email protected], I'm on the wrong forum.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I know its all in fun guys--- I laughed at most of it-- but sometimes the newer guys dont take the sarcasm as easy --remember,, we were the FNG at one point!!!!!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your work sucks CD, mine looks way better:whistling2:


Show off


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you guys should partner


I couldn't partner with 2 buck. I couldn't take that kind of abuse. Physically or mentally.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hand tex over wallpaper*


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

different wallpaper


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

better pic. Thats real fancy:whistling2: texture ovet wallpaper


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I couldn't partner with 2 buck. I couldn't take that kind of abuse. Physically or mentally.


He has a coffee maker on site !! Ya don't have to show up till 10:00 
,,and a smoker .. I'll be 2buckjr. anyday!!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> fancy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I think we just found trim-tex a new drywall artist of the year! Congrats cd, sorry 2buck maybe next year for you :thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> He has a coffee maker on site !! Ya don't have to show up till 10:00
> ,,and a smoker .. I'll be 2buckjr. anyday!!!


 Yeah but I couldn't handle all that hockey and moose talk.:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Yeah but I couldn't handle all that hockey and moose talk.:whistling2:


F4ck the hockey, I thought he likes sheep


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gotmud said:


> I think we just found trim-tex a new drywall artist of the year! Congrats cd, sorry 2buck maybe next year for you :thumbsup:


 Sorry I can't accept this award. Chris is the real artist. He made train tracks in one pic. Plus he made clouds in his other pic. 
Chris is your last name van gogh?:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> F4ck the hockey, I thought he likes sheep


 I get confused with everyones preference on this site.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It'll sand out..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I couldn't partner with 2 buck. I couldn't take that kind of abuse. Physically or mentally.


not so sure you would have to worry about the physical


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> It'll sand out..


Sand. Just a quick scrape and you're good.
I actually seen 1 Guy leave his screws like that. He said he only had to 1 coat that way. :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

moore said:


>


My, what a big tool you have!


----------

